# Number one rule of all weapons ITS LOADED AT ALL TIMES



## Bigbook (Feb 15, 2014)

oh my if i didnt follow it who know what would have happened  Just got it home and put it in the cleaning vise    the daNg thing was LOADED   2 pyrodex pellets and a sabot round   THAT was a little  bit of a rattle my cage monument . serves me right for not checking the rifling when I  bought it . it is so new,  didn't even think of  anything after I saw no primer on it . im out  of practice with the smoke pole   ,,, guess im going to go  a little slower for a while


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Feb 15, 2014)

The first thing I do is pull the ram rod an check for a load!! All guns are loaded until you shoot it! But then it is still loaded. Just saying.
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep NMLRA


----------



## Bigbook (Feb 19, 2014)

funny you say that , did just that right after I got it outside the  but not having shot ml in 25 yrs did not know how far this rod should stick out  so played it and followed the rules  ,,I now  know where it should be ,,, empty   = flush


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Feb 22, 2014)

Good catch sir!!!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 22, 2014)

I marked my rod to show if it is loaded or not.
Today I pulled a 22 out of the gun safe and checked it. It was loaded (apparently my son put it away that way).


----------



## TJay (Feb 23, 2014)

Exact same thing happened to me when I bought my Omega.  When I got home I pulled the breech plug to inspect the bore and lo and behold there was powder and a slug!  With a ML it's not as dangerous as a centerfire provided there is no primer on the nipple but a "bad practice" nonetheless!  Have fun shootin'.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 23, 2014)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I marked my rod to show if it is loaded or not.
> Today I pulled a 22 out of the gun safe and checked it. It was loaded (apparently my son put it away that way).



Every MZ shooter should do this!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 23, 2014)

About 6 months ago, a lady working at a pawn shop handed me a Marlin mod 60 22 rifle to inspect for purchase. Guess what? When I opened the chamber there was a live round in the pipe.

I check my firearms regularly at my house to see if they are loaded, if they are not, I load them.

When the wolf comes knocking, I might not have time to be loading.

It ain't just a saying around my house, it's a fact. (It's loaded)

It's the guns that people think are unloaded that accidentally kill someone.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 23, 2014)

smoke pole is the only thing unloaded in my house except oct-dec then it's just waiting on a primer.  The rest of the year i keep it oiled up pretty good and unloaded.


----------



## jerome (Feb 23, 2015)

My daddy always told me that every gun is loaded ! So treat them all as such and those accidents where people say I didn't think it was loaded want ever happen!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I marked my rod to show if it is loaded or not.Today I pulled a 22 out of the gun safe and checked it. It was loaded (apparently my son put it away that way).


I mark it for unloaded.  I also mark it for loaded to ensure the ball is seated all the way down.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 23, 2015)

ALL My guns are LOADED! Too many people get KILLED with EMPTY GUNS! On my Muzzle loaders, I use a frizzen cover or a nipple protector to determine status! Modern arms have rounds in MAGAZINES! Teach gun safety to ALL in the house, and reduce "accidents" and enforce the RULES!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2015)

I mark my ramrods, also. Most of the guns in my house except my MLs are loaded to the gills. An unloaded gun is useless.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 23, 2015)

1-Assume gun is loaded at all times....
2-Keep your finger off the trigger(until ready to fire with target in sights)

NEVER DRY FIRE A GUN......PERIOD...

If you observe and live by #2 there will
NEVER be an AD.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 24, 2015)

Just remember this, there ain't no eraser on it. You can look, time and time again, but you won't find one.


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 25, 2015)

That's all my old man preached...every gun is loaded. I guess after blowing half your thumb off with a browning 12 and fighting in the big war, every gun he ever saw was loaded. Great rule to live by, not die by.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 25, 2015)

Keep your booger hook off of the bang switch


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 25, 2015)

True story............

Years ago I worked with a guy and I found out he was anti-gun.  I asked him why and he proceeded to provide his reason.
He grew up in a hunting family and one summer they had a family reunion.  One of his uncles brought along an old muzzleloader he'd had for years, with the intent to give it to him.  It hadn't been shot or loaded in 20 years, but he brought caps and a few other odds and ends.

Well someone in their infinite wisdom, thought it would be fun just to pop a couple of the caps.  They fired the caps on and off, letting many of the youngsters pop a few.  Bud (I won't give his last name) didn't know this was going on as he was manning the BBQ.  Suddenly there was a shot.  One of the older kids, put a cap on the rifle to "pop" it and the rifle went off.  The charge loaded 20 years earlier went off and the ball struck Bud's daughter in the stomach.
She was very lucky that the charge had been contaminated over the years, yet the ball lodged in her stomach.  She survived.


----------

